
Americans don’t realize state funding for higher ed is falling, new poll finds - mtberatwork
https://hechingerreport.org/americans-think-state-funding-for-higher-ed-has-held-steady-or-risen-survey-finds/
======
wapoamspomw
It's crazy how fast tuition has changed for flagship state universities. I
went to my states flagship just over a decade ago and paid $4500 in tuition
for the entire year that was fully covered by a state scholarship that's
available to every in-state high school graduate with a certain GPA.

I just looked up what this costs now. $12,000 in yearly tuition and the same
scholarship that used to cover all tuition now only covers $7500 (62%). I
don't think I would have been able to afford that a decade ago without taking
significantly more debt (and possibly private debt) than the small amount of
FAFSA loans I did take.

